# Well after 18 months



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Here she is, gone for a more mature and discreet look this time. Will post the spec up later on just interested to see reasctions first! Interior still needs a good clean and got a few bits to add/sort over the coming weeks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

hmmmm really not sure about the colour.....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

That is a fantastic looking car! WOW


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Love it , very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Love it mate, and on that note, check your PMs in a min!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Two words mate - dogs bollox :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That's fcuking hardcore
10/10 HANDS DOWN! hurry up with the specs, I'm impatient right now..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks stunning . . . your GTT projects are a true inspiration for many, thanks for keeping up the good works. 
Sad that not many take the money and time to make something like you do, out from an R34 GT-T, . . . .which is a fantastic car on it's own, despite not being a GTR.

Chris


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks good, the interior has pretty much same theme as mine :thumbsup: 
The color reminds me Audi TT's nimbus gray. Did I hit it right!?!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

no its a new lambo colour


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing job and I like the colour - must make it totally unique. The engine bay looks great and like the throttle body. Did you purchase extra "bride" logo'd cloth for the rear seats and centre console - I like the attention to detail. 

If I were to give any feedback I'd say you could pull in the bottom corners of the front spoiler so they don't flare out and I'd also like to see the rear bumper come down in line with edge of the rear tyre. But maybe that's the look you wanted.

One other question - where do you buy the black catch tank hose.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

blue the bride material was bought from japan yes and the black pipe was done by rising sun so sure they can sell you some


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> no its a new lambo colour


Ooh yeah, forgot about this 










More of that sweet color.

Now post more pics of your car. What are the specs other than RB30!?!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

looks awesome mate well done!! 
specs on the rb30 please!


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

unreal!! Love the exterior, and I'm really likin' the RB30 sticker on the rear. 

The engine bay is different in the very positive way. Looks clean and menacing!!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Gorgeous car!! Also have the 6 speed in there?


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

i like it a lot, nice bodykit, whats this? 

RB30 single turbo?  i prefer twin turbo setups


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

stunning GT-T!!! I thought it was a GT-R


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats stunning  The rear end view is as hardcore as a Skyline can get


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

just written the spec ready for its first feature friday, sure i have forgotten some bits but hey ho!

Bens RB30 GTT spec

Interior
Bride Front seats
Rear seats, both gaitors, arm rest all trimmed to match
Key!s racing steering wheel
Spoon racing titanium gearnob
Titanium tax disc holder
Late spec GTR radio surround and gearstick surround
HKS EGT Gauge
Greddy E01 Boost controller screen
Nismo triple gauge upgrade (GTR multi function display to replace these)
Carbon door sills
Gold HKS F con Pro ECU holder
Pioneer DEHP-88RS Reference head unit with upgraded component speakers




Exterior
JDL GTR front and rear bumpers
Impul GTT sideskirts
Original GTR Aluminium front wings
Original GTR Aluminium bonett with two NACA ducts in an R35 style
Carbon R34 GTR rear spoiler
Upgraded Prism Rear lights
Wide Rear Arch conversion
18” SSR Professors, chrome spokes with polished lip
Anodised black nuts
Full colour change to Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera Grigio Telesto 
Tinted windows
15mm bolt on spacers on front and 50mm rear






Engine
Rising sun Performance custom RB30 conversion
RSP RB30 Steel connecting rod
RSP - RB30 forged piston kit, flat top, 86.5mm 
ACL RACE- bearing mains RB30 
Balanced crank shaft to suit engine 
Machine bore to suit pistons and machine gasket face 
RSP 1.2mm Metal head gasket RB25 
Machine head gasket face 
Greddy Inlet plenum GTS 
RSP 740cc Injectors
Tomei Inlet & Exh camshafts 260deg / 8.5mm lift 1 
Universal Front mount Intercooler 100mm 
RSP Custom EXH manifold GTS 
Garrett T04Z turbo 
Tial wastegate 44mm
Tail BOV / 1bar spring 
RSP Custom downpipe, turbo to cat
NGK Spark plugs
Spitfire coil packs 
Pressure test head, check valve clearances, Re cut valves and fit valve
Spitfire coil packs 
Varley Redtop battery 
RSP Alloy throttle body 80mm 
RSP Custom alloy oil catch tank 
Air filter Jetex 25mm blue (catch tank) 
Air filter Jetex 100mm blue (intake) 
Custom idle control plate (polished) 
Custom Metal polishing 
Painted cam covers and pulley cover Lambo yellow
Carbon GTR cooling plate

Expected cira 675 BHP and 588 ft’lb’s torque

Thanks and plugs!

Steve at Xtreme Kustoms for the amazing bodywork tel: 07890 798251
Damo and Richard at Rising Sun Performance for the engine work 01962 773729
Gary at japsalon for rear arches and spacers,nuts and help 07970 220024


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG! D*mn it looks god!
Thats like.. Fat!


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Cool, reminds me of some lighting/rendering tests I did this year. The colour kinda grew on me 










P.S.
That Lambo pic made me smile


----------



## ROOSKY (Dec 6, 2008)

**** me pink,
amazing motor.its what we all secretly aspire to (even though 90% wont admit it). you were on the redline shoot? 
deservedly so. what issue is the feature in?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Its funny, because the RB30 looks more like the RB25 than the RB26 this motor just looks so right in the car! 
Beautiful work there buddy!

Bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Jamerio said:


> Cool, reminds me of some lighting/rendering tests I did this year. The colour kinda grew on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice render fella! I think allot of peeps might have missed what you did here!

bob


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

cheers all will be in march's redline, out mid feb


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Cripes!

Looks mean and I bet it goes like sh1t off a shovel doesn't it? Good work


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes well still running it in got half way now and its pretty fast as it is cant wait for the boost to be wound up


----------

